# IUD removal



## kumeena (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

 Pt came to clinic for IUD removal. After the removal Doctor did papsmear. Is it included in IUD removal or can he use the E/m   with modifier 25 along with 58301 (IUD removal)


----------



## rinny (Jul 10, 2009)

I have seen it billed with the IUD removal code then the E/M visit billed with the mod 25. Check your RVU's to see which one is the highest, that way you bill it first. Make sure that the dx code is attached to the correct CPT.  Also, don't forget that some insurance carriers requires the Preventative code (ex 99395) which means no modifier can be billed.


----------



## kumeena (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## CPalmer (Jul 30, 2009)

*IUD Removal*

Our office bills the office visit w/a mod 25, pap, and IUD removal.


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 30, 2009)

Modifiers can be used with preventative codes, but if this was only a pap and not preventative it would warrant a low level E&M with -25.


----------

